# liberal hero FDR was a racist who made a bargain with Southern Whites to rip off black folks



## basquebromance (Jan 11, 2017)

FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences. throughout his presidency, he continued Woodrow Wilson's segregation of the armed forces. some of FDR's closest allies in the Senate were racists like Hugo Black, Theodore Bilbo, James Byrnes, and Robert Sacamano.

listen to how Theodore Bilbo, the chairman of the Senate Committee on DC, talked: "you know folks, i run washington. i'm mayor there. some n****s came to see me one time to try to get the right to vote there. their leader was a smart n****. of course he was half white. i told him that the n**** would never vote in DC. Hell, if we'd give em the right to vote up there, half the n****s in the South will move into Washington and we'll have a black government"

FDR appointed two members of his racist cabal, James Byrnes and Hugo Black, to the Supreme Court. Hugo Black used to be in the fucking klan! he said..."FDR told me there was no reason for my worrying about having been a member of the KKK. he said some of his best friends and supporters were strong members of the organization"

when the New Deal happened, Southern Democrats demanded that a large share of the New Deal be steered toward the south and that blacks be excluded from the programs. FDR complied. New Deal programs like the National Industrial Recovery Act and the Civilian Conservation Corps were segregated and gave the best jobs to whites. FDR also ensured that the two main occupations involving blacks (domestic and farm labor) were excluded from federal benefits. the grim consequence of FDR's diabolical pact with the racists was that millions of blacks were ineligible to receive Social Security, unemployment, and a big host of other benefits that were being offered to workers in every type of industry.

note: for those who are gonna say "where are the links?"... you can google this shit. so here's your source: www.google.com


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 11, 2017)

And day is night in reality america.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> And day is night in reality america.



The Dem national party breaking with the racist Jim Crow South didn't happen till Johnson, long after FDR.


That's documented history.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > And day is night in reality america.
> ...



but LBJ was a racist too.

here's LBJ talkin about blacks: "these n***s, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. we've got to do something about this, we've got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference. otherwise, blacks may start voting Republican and it'll be Reconstruction all over again"

google it, liberals!


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 11, 2017)

The Democratic Party has not changed one bit, from the days of Slavery, to The Trail of Tears, to their founding of The KKK, to Segregation, Poll Taxes, Dogs, Fire Hoses & Jim Crow Laws.

Want proof of this?

*Look up The Philosophy of BENEVOLENT PATERNALISM.  

This is THEE FOUNDATIONAL UNDERPINNING of every lefty social program ever formed, and they tell you this themselves.*

*THEY ARE ON RECORD PROCLAIMING THEIR ULTIMATE GOAL!

QUOTE:*

*"WE WANT TO CONSPIRE TO CREATE AN UNAWARE AND COMPLIANT CITIZENRY"

This is the heart and soul of liberalism, all their agendas, their dogma, their ideologies.

They are the enemy of freedom of thought, and freedom of action.

They do not believe in Life, Liberty and The Pursuit of Happiness.

They are a cancer in our society.  A corrupting influence on our people and our children.

The light of truth is not in them.  They even call themselves minions to pay homage to their true natures.

Anyone care to dispute this?  I can back every word up.*


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 11, 2017)

so there is something to respect him for after all.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > And day is night in reality america.
> ...


It never happened at all, actually.  They went underground, and engaged in soft racism rather than engage in overt racism.
Their policies and statements all prove that The Democratic Party simply switched tactics and became The Fatherly Slave Master.

Benevolent Paternalism.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 11, 2017)

the Democrat strategy is let's give blacks welfare in exchange for their votes.

AND YOU CAN'T DENY THAT!


----------



## regent (Jan 11, 2017)

You should get your information and evidence to the historians that will soon rate the presidents. I'm sure they know nothing of this information and evidence. If the historians rate FDR as they have since 1948 they will give FDR a high rating. Those historians think they know all about history wait till they see your evidence.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2017)

regent said:


> You should get your information and evidence to the historians that will soon rate the presidents. I'm sure they know nothing of this information and evidence. If the historians rate FDR as they have since 1948 they will give FDR a high rating. Those historians think they know all about history wait till they see your evidence.




The democratic party alliance between urban norther dems and the racist southerns is not in dispute.

Johnson was the one that broke that alliance to go after the black vote. 

What part of that do you disagree with?


----------



## petro (Jan 11, 2017)

The elitist suburban lefties who are in position of power within the party sure as hell would never live among the citizens. Hillary let that arrogance slip during the election and it cost her. Hillary was poor at the acting needed in a politician to show they actually give a shit. Even when she spoke with her fake southern black accent to black supporters it just rang hollow.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 11, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences.




And Lincoln was a racist too.

Yet both FDR and Lincoln did great things.

Conservatives have never forgiven FDR for leading the United States to victory in WW2, for leading us out of the depression, or for Social Security or the GI Bill. Or for desegregating the war industry.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 11, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> the Democrat strategy is let's give blacks welfare in exchange for their votes.
> 
> AND YOU CAN'T DENY THAT!



That is what the racist old white dudes keep telling everyone. 

Why do you think that blacks are just that much more stupid than old white dudes?


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 11, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



So why do you think that African Americans- who are an integral part of the Democratic Party- are slave masters?


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > And day is night in reality america.
> ...



And that is when the GOP embraced the racist Jim Crow South.
Quoting Martin Luther King:

*The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism. All people of goodwill viewed with alarm and concern the frenzied wedding at the Cow Palace of the KKK with the radical right. *The “best man” at this ceremony was a senator whose voting record, philosophy, and program were anathema to all the hard-won achievements of the past decade.Senator Goldwater had neither the concern nor the comprehension necessary to grapple with this problem of poverty in the fashion that the historical moment dictated. On the urgent issue of civil rights, Senator Goldwater represented a philosophy that was morally indefensible and socially suicidal. While not himself a racist, Mr. Goldwater articulated a philosophy which gave aid and comfort to the racist. His candidacy and philosophy would serve as an umbrella under which extremists of all stripes would stand. In the light of these facts and because of my love for America, *I had no alternative but to urge every Negro and white person of goodwill to vote against Mr. Goldwater and to withdraw support from any Republican candidate that did not publicly disassociate himself from Senator Goldwater and his philosophy.*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 11, 2017)

Funny to see you guys make a "the white man held the black guys down" thread.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences.
> ...




FDR and Lincoln did do great things. 

The way you are willing to judge them by the standards of their time and to focus on their accomplishments and not their failure to live up to 21st standards?

That's not just something that applies to historical figures you like. 


The rest of your post, is partisan nonsense that demonstrates only your complete failure to understand what conservatives say.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...




Goldwater was a principled conservatives with real ideological issues with the 1964 Civil RIghts act. 

It was not the GOP embracing racism or the KKK.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## whitehall (Jan 13, 2017)

The democrat party has been the party of racism going back to the Civil War. FDR was a racist who appointed a member of the KKK to the supreme court and Justice Black paid him back by writing the majority opinion that justified FDR's executive order that incarcerated American citizens without due process. JFK illegally tapped MLK's phone and LBJ was a racist who freely used the "N" word. The KKK was the muscle of the segregationist democrat party during the Civil Rights era.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## regent (Jan 14, 2017)

Correll said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > You should get your information and evidence to the historians that will soon rate the presidents. I'm sure they know nothing of this information and evidence. If the historians rate FDR as they have since 1948 they will give FDR a high rating. Those historians think they know all about history wait till they see your evidence.
> ...


Well first, some of the ccc camps were integrated, blacks and whites planting trees together, and even MacArthur approved the integration. Eleanor was the power behind the swinging of the black vote to the Democratic party. Did she do it because she was a Liberal, a Democrat of both? Did the blacks of  FDR's four terms vote Democratic or Republican? For what party do they vote now?


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2017)

regent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...




Sorry, i don't see how that was a response to my post. Can you explain it to me?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences. throughout his presidency, he continued Woodrow Wilson's segregation of the armed forces. some of FDR's closest allies in the Senate were racists like Hugo Black, Theodore Bilbo, James Byrnes, and Robert Sacamano.
> 
> listen to how Theodore Bilbo, the chairman of the Senate Committee on DC, talked: "you know folks, i run washington. i'm mayor there. some n****s came to see me one time to try to get the right to vote there. their leader was a smart n****. of course he was half white. i told him that the n**** would never vote in DC. Hell, if we'd give em the right to vote up there, half the n****s in the South will move into Washington and we'll have a black government"
> 
> ...


Prog response: Er, um, well, that was before the Parties switched. FDR would be a  Conservative today...or something. Let me ask Stats for my talking points


----------



## regent (Jan 15, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences. throughout his presidency, he continued Woodrow Wilson's segregation of the armed forces. some of FDR's closest allies in the Senate were racists like Hugo Black, Theodore Bilbo, James Byrnes, and Robert Sacamano.
> ...


FDR would still be a liberal today, and pushing for such things as universal medical care. The primary job of Liberalism is to keep moving the nation forward and the conservative job is to keep trying to stop the forward motion.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences. throughout his presidency, he continued Woodrow Wilson's segregation of the armed forces. some of FDR's closest allies in the Senate were racists like Hugo Black, Theodore Bilbo, James Byrnes, and Robert Sacamano.
> 
> listen to how Theodore Bilbo, the chairman of the Senate Committee on DC, talked: "you know folks, i run washington. i'm mayor there. some n****s came to see me one time to try to get the right to vote there. their leader was a smart n****. of course he was half white. i told him that the n**** would never vote in DC. Hell, if we'd give em the right to vote up there, half the n****s in the South will move into Washington and we'll have a black government"
> 
> ...




Is this supposed to be news, or surprising to anyone? The scumbag fdr's rabid racism is well-known and well-documented.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 15, 2017)

regent said:


> You should get your information and evidence to the historians that will soon rate the presidents. I'm sure they know nothing of this information and evidence. If the historians rate FDR as they have since 1948 they will give FDR a high rating. Those historians think they know all about history wait till they see your evidence.




Same old fallacy over and over and over...


----------



## regent (Jan 15, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > You should get your information and evidence to the historians that will soon rate the presidents. I'm sure they know nothing of this information and evidence. If the historians rate FDR as they have since 1948 they will give FDR a high rating. Those historians think they know all about history wait till they see your evidence.
> ...



Have you forwarded any evidence as yet, or just whine? And what is the fallacy; that historians that rate the presidents do not know their history as do message board posters?


----------



## regent (Jan 15, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences. throughout his presidency, he continued Woodrow Wilson's segregation of the armed forces. some of FDR's closest allies in the Senate were racists like Hugo Black, Theodore Bilbo, James Byrnes, and Robert Sacamano.
> ...


Some CCC camps were integrated and the army  had to start integrating in 1944. 
Did a majority of blacks vote for a Republican or for FDR?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2017)

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



So racist, slave owner Dems back then, are racist Dems today.

Thank you


----------



## regent (Jan 15, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


And racist professional football and baseball owners were racists in the days of FDR, and are they still racists today? People change and many times it takes some enlightened leadership to spur the change.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 15, 2017)

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...






You fall back on appeal to authority every time, despite being caught at it over and over. You do this because you are too stupid to learn, too shameless to understand how you demean yourself, and because you have absolutely no other way to try and justify your pathetic, hero-worshipping, nuthugging.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 15, 2017)

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...







The scumbag fdr sure as hell wasn't "enlightened leadership."


----------



## regent (Jan 15, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


So now you're the authority on enlightened leadership.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...





I know a scumbag like fdr sure as hell ain't it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


My how things have changed. The GOP certainly has embraced the KKK today.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2017)

whitehall said:


> The democrat party has been the party of racism going back to the Civil War. FDR was a racist who appointed a member of the KKK to the supreme court and Justice Black paid him back by writing the majority opinion that justified FDR's executive order that incarcerated American citizens without due process. JFK illegally tapped MLK's phone and LBJ was a racist who freely used the "N" word. The KKK was the muscle of the segregationist democrat party during the Civil Rights era.


No No-one is denying the racist history associated with the southern elements of the Democratic Party Racism has always been a core element of American life and really knows no partisan boundaries.

 Republicans simply used Blacks and their labor potential for political and economical expediency. Blacks could be paid less or used as strike breakers.

I find it fascinating that republican racists would be so quick to condemn their racist counterparts in the democratic party.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




That is a vile lie, and you are a vile asshole.

Fuck you.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 
Reality not suit you shoog?


----------



## regent (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



FDR still rated as America's best president by 238 of America's most noted historians. But a new survey will take place soon, and the noted historians will go over all the president's records again, so FDR may end up as America's  worst president. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## gipper (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences.
> ...


FDR and Lincoln killed more Americans then all other presidents combined. Nothing great about that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...




Same fallacy again.


----------



## gipper (Jan 16, 2017)

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


The evidence is overwhelming , but you have to be open to it.


----------



## gipper (Jan 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ignorance exhibited by fools, should not upset you.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The TRUTH hurts doesn't it?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2017)

gipper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


 It doesn't upset me... see how calm I am Even though I am a passenger on a Ship of gullible RW  fools I keep my bearings in these rough political seas with my own  moral compass. So, no matter the direction your ship of fools takes, I never lose sight of the course leading to  liberty and equality for all.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

gipper said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



And the right wing still mourns the day that the United States was victorious in World War 2, and the Civil War.

You still won't forgive Lincoln for bringing about the end of slavery, or for FDR leading the United States to victory in World War 2.

Still pissed off that German is not the official language of North America. 

Stupid little contards.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



FDR integrated the war industry, established Social Security, and the GI Bill, and created bank despositors insurance.

Pretty enlightened for the day. Those actions literally transformed the United States.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...









The flaming racist piece of shit hated any non-wasps. He threw over 100,000 innocent Americans into concentration camps. He sent Jews back to Europe to die. Not too fucking enlightened.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Pretty enlightened for the day. Those actions literally transformed the United States

'FDR And The Jews' Puts A President's Compromises In Context
The subject of President Franklin D. Roosevelt's relationship with the Jewish community is complicated, multidimensional and contentious. On the one hand, the former New York governor won Jewish votes by landslide margins and led the Allies to victory in World War II, defeating Nazi Germany. Some of his closest advisers and strongest supporters were Jews, including Felix Frankfurter, whom he named to the Supreme Court, speechwriter Samuel Rosenman and Treasury Secretary Henry Morgenthau.





*FDR and the Jews*
by Allan J. Lichtman and Richard Breitman

Hardcover, 433 pages

purchase

On the other hand, FDR said little and did less on behalf of Jews trying to get out of Germany in the 1930s. He has been faulted for not diverting military resources to destroy the Nazi infrastructure of genocide and for not pushing Britain to admit more Jewish refugees to Palestine. Some have even accused him of abandoning the Jews.

_FDR and the Jews_ is a richly detailed account of the president's relationship with that community in which historians Richard Breitman and Allan Lichtman deliver an upward revision of Roosevelt's performance.

*Fear Vs. The Reality Of Anti-Semitism*

In summing up FDR's record, Breitman and Lichtman write that "his compromises might seem flawed in the light of what later generations have learned about the depth and significance of the Holocaust." But, they add, "Roosevelt reacted more decisively to Nazi crimes against Jews than did any other world leader of his time."

"In some ways, that's a statement about Roosevelt's world and the inadequacies of other world leaders at the time," Breitman tells NPR's Robert Siegel. "But that comparison tells us something: that the world of the 1930s and the 1940s was a very different place, and that Roosevelt had both political constraints and international constraints that we don't often think about today."

In this way, Breitman says, FDR's track record was markedly different from that of British Prime Minister Winston Churchill.

"I think Churchill has the reputation of being philo-Semitic [or appreciative of Jews and Jewish culture] but didn't often back it up with actions. And Roosevelt has the reputation for being unsympathetic but in fact did a number of things behind the scenes which show at least some concern," Breitman observes.

FDR's father raised him to not be anti-Semitic at a time when anti-Semitism was common to their class. During his presidency, however, Roosevelt feared that expressions of his concern for the Jews of Europe would inflame anti-Semitism in the U.S. According to Lichtman, that fear affected how FDR and other leaders of the era dealt with the Jewish question.

"The 1930s and '40s were a time in America when there was a considerable amount of anti-Jewish, anti-black and even anti-Catholic sentiment and people were worried about upsetting the social order in America," Lichtman says. "But, let me say, this is the poison of anti-Semitism; that the fear of anti-Semitism is often greater than the reality of anti-Semitism. And it was more fear that tended to paralyze key players in the '30s and '40s than necessarily the reality of anti-Semitism."

[T]his is the poison of anti-Semitism; that the fear of anti-Semitism is often greater than the reality of anti-Semitism. And it was more fear that tended to paralyze key players in the '30s and '40s than necessarily the reality of anti-Semitism."

Allan Lichtman

But it wasn't just FDR who was afraid. American Jews were also nervous about rocking the boat and bringing a wave of anti-Semitism upon themselves. According to Breitman, "The American Jewish community was divided both over how much they could accomplish politically and how they should go about it."


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

"Owens received no telegram of congratulations for his record-breaking haul of medals. On his return, there was no invitation to the White House to shake hands with the President. That honour was reserved for white Olympians. Owens even had to attend a non-presidential reception in his honour with his mother at the Waldorf Astoria using the goods lift.

Was Roosevelt, architect of the New Deal, a closet racist? According to one account, FDR segregated black and white servants at the White House at mealtimes to stop them talking. He appointed Hugo Black to the Supreme Court in the knowledge that he  had been a member of the Ku Klux Klan. He neither enacted nor supported legislation to outlaw lynching."

Snubbed at home

"As Owens later put it, “Hitler didn’t snub me; it was our president who snubbed me. The president didn’t even send a telegram.”

“Hitler Didn’t Snub Me — It Was Our President” | Lawrence W. Reed


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

The piece of shit fdr wasn't "enlightened" for any age.

If you want to see a contemporary of his who was enlightened, take a look:

In Gov. Ralph Carr, Colorado has a shining light in the painful history of Japanese internment – The Denver Post


"At the height of the nation’s hysteria about Japanese-Americans after the Pearl Harbor attack, Colorado Gov. Ralph Carr stood up to those threatening violence against people interned at the state’s concentration camp on the Eastern Plains.

“If you harm them,” the Republican said in 1942, “you must first harm me.”
"


"He ultimately had to travel across the state to explain why it was wrong to imprison Japanese-Americans without due process"



"“America is made up of men and women from the four corners of the earth, of every racial origin and nationality,” Carr wrote in an editorial published in the Japanese-American Citizens League newspaper. “It is truly the melting pot of the world. There is no place here for the man who thinks that his people or those who speak his language are in turn entitled to preference over any others.”"


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



The reality is that the only place that the Klan is a relevant force is in the pathetic fantasies of race baiting assholes.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



No, being mocked by brainless turds is annoying. 

Hence, Fuck you, you vile asshole.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> "Owens received no telegram of congratulations for his record-breaking haul of medals. On his return, there was no invitation to the White House to shake hands with the President. That honour was reserved for white Olympians. d



Shocking.

FDR was a racist. As was every President before him.

Meanwhile- FDR desegregated the war industry, created Social Security and the GI Bill and created bank despositors insurance.

FDR and Eleanor are responsible for the beginning of the shift of African Americans from Republicans to Democrats.

African Americans recognized who was doing something for them.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The piece of shit fdr wasn't "enlightened" for any age.



LOL- you still havent' forgiven FDR for what he did do for the American people have you?

Which part do you hate more?

Led the United States to victory in World War 2?
Led the United States out of the Depression?
Created the GI Bill?
Created Social Security?
Implimented Bank Depositors insurance?
Desegregated the war industry?
African Americans and Native Americans fared well in two New Deal relief programs, the Civilian Conservation Corps and the Indian Reorganization Act, respectively. Sitkoff reported that the WPA "provided an economic floor for the whole black community in the 1930s, rivaling both agriculture and domestic service as the chief source" of income.[291]





Eleanor Roosevelt and Mary McLeod Bethune, a member of Roosevelt's Black Cabinet (a key advisory group on race relations).
Another significant change was establishment in 1941 of the Fair Employment Practices Committee, to implement Executive Order 8802 prohibiting racial and religious discrimination in employment among defense contractors. This was the first national program directed against employment discrimination. African Americans who gained defense industry jobs in the 1940s shared in the higher wages; in the 1950s they had gained in relative economic position, about 14% higher than other blacks who were not in such industries. Their moves into manufacturing positions were critical to their success.[292]


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The piece of shit fdr wasn't "enlightened" for any age.
> ...




The problem is what he did TO the American people.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> ....
> 
> Led the United States to victory in World War 2?...






Many factors led to Allied victory in WWII. None of them were fdr.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> ...
> 
> Led the United States out of the Depression?...






Deepened and lengthened the Great Depression.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> ...
> 
> Created the GI Bill?...






The 78th Congress "created" the GI Bill.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> .....
> 
> Created Social Security?...






Burdening future generations with a program doomed to inevitable bankruptcy.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

"...the New Deal prolonged joblessness for millions, and black people were especially hard hit."


Why Did FDR's New Deal Harm Blacks?


----------



## regent (Jan 16, 2017)

An inept president could have caused havoc with race relations and poor people during the Great Depression, As nations changed governments, not  any president could have changed this government but FDR might have. On FDR's death none of 
FDR's children took over, but rather a duly elected vice president assumed the presidency.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

The only President so lacking in honor, humility, and comprehension to reject the wise and humble example of the father of our country. That piece of shit fdr followed his ego, arrogance, and unbridled gluttony for power where all others had placed the interests of our Republic first. We were forced to pass a Constitutional Amendment to prevent any others from so endangering the form and principles on which our country was founded. He was an unmitigated, un-American scumbag.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...



Yet millions of Americans rely upon that program that is only doomed, if people like you drive it into the ground.

Why do you want to hurt the Americans who depend upon Social Security?


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> "...the New Deal prolonged joblessness for millions, and black people were especially hard hit."
> 
> 
> Why Did FDR's New Deal Harm Blacks?





Unkotare said:


> "...the New Deal prolonged joblessness for millions, and black people were especially hard hit."
> 
> 
> Why Did FDR's New Deal Harm Blacks?


FDR and The New Deal | Slavery By Another Name Bento | PBS

During the Great Depression, African Americans were disproportionately affected by unemployment: they were the first fired and the last hired. After Roosevelt was elected, he began to institute his “New Deal,” a series of economic programs intended to offer relief to the unemployed and recovery of the national economy. Though African Americans were not the intended audience for these programs, they benefitted as many citizens did. Labor laws that encouraged union organization and defined a minimum wage also supported black workers. 

Roosevelt’s relief programs made him popular with many African Americans, though he shied away from aggressively promoting civil rights or an anti-lynching law, for fear of alienating Southern whites. First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt was more sympathetic to black causes. She created a stir when she helped to move Marian Anderson’s performance at the Lincoln Memorial after the black singer was prohibited from performing at Constitution Hall because of her race. 

After the United States entered World War II, Roosevelt quickly moved to shore up African American support and silence foreign propaganda about the treatment of the negro in America. He ordered the justice department to not only pass anti-lynching laws but to finally begin enforcing longstanding anti-peonage laws aimed at ending forced labor in the South.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The only President so lacking in honor, humility, and comprehension to reject the wise and humble example of the father of our country. That piece of shit fdr followed his ego, arrogance, and unbridled gluttony for power where all others had placed the interests of our Republic first. We were forced to pass a Constitutional Amendment to prevent any others from so endangering the form and principles on which our country was founded. He was an unmitigated, un-American scumbag.



You really can't stand that we had a President who did so much for Americans.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Franklin Delano Roosevelt was the President that led the United States to victory in World War 2.

You have never forgiven him for that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > "...the New Deal prolonged joblessness for millions, and black people were especially hard hit."
> ...




The New Deal excluded African Americans in many instances, The Tuskegee experiments went on ALL through his presidency, and he refused to support anti-lynching legislation. Oh, and then there were his concentration camps.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Do you think your straw man will be any more effective the more often you repeat it? Are you so dishonest?


----------



## gipper (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


WTF!   Crazy!!!!


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Will you ever forgive FDR for leading the United States to victory in World War 2?


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



And the New Deal included African Americans in most instances- since they were the poorest of the poor in America the New Deal programs often helped them the most.

Which is why African Americans started shifting from Republican to Democrat because of FDR- and Eleanor.
Blacks and the Democratic Party
_The election of Roosevelt in 1932 marked the beginning of a change. He got 71 percent of the black vote for president in 1936 and did nearly that well in the next two elections, according to historical figures kept by the Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies. But even then, the number of blacks identifying themselves as Republicans was about the same as the number who thought of themselves as Democrats.


It wasn’t until Harry Truman garnered 77 percent of the black vote in 1948 that a majority of blacks reported that they thought of themselves as Democrats. Earlier that year Truman had issued an order desegregating the armed services and an executive order setting up regulations against racial bias in federal employment._


----------



## gipper (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Why? It was a war the US should have avoided, if not for the traitor FDR.  

Why do you like Americans dying for criminal politicians?


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

This is just another in a long line of threads attacking Democrats and FDR- essentially because African Americans vote Democrat- and supported FDR.

Just more bitter old white dudes telling African Americans that they are just too stupid to know how to vote for themselves- that African Americans can't be trusted to vote rationally- not like white Republicans.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 16, 2017)

It is always amusing to read millennials revised version of history. they define, "history", primarily as anything that happened before Lady Gaga.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

gipper said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Certainly we could have avoided the war.....if we were more like Chamberlain, and less like FDR.

We could have a Greater Eastern Prosperity Empire spreading from China and Korea to the North to Indonesia in the South.

And a thriving Nazi Europe and Middle East, with nuclear weapons.

Or if Nazi fell to the Soviets we would have a Soviet Europe and Middle East.

What a utopia for you!


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Your dishonesty reveals your lack of any serious position. If you're going to give up, just get it over with.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> This is just another in a long line of threads attacking Democrats and FDR- essentially because African Americans vote Democrat- and supported FDR.....




Another straw man from the poster completely out of ammunition.


----------



## gipper (Jan 16, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


We would have avoided the war, if we had an honest POTUS. 

Why do you want Americans to die in war?


----------



## regent (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The only President so lacking in honor, humility, and comprehension to reject the wise and humble example of the father of our country. That piece of shit fdr followed his ego, arrogance, and unbridled gluttony for power where all others had placed the interests of our Republic first. We were forced to pass a Constitutional Amendment to prevent any others from so endangering the form and principles on which our country was founded. He was an unmitigated, un-American scumbag.


The hair, you forgot Washington's white hair. As for four terms, if the American people didn't want FDR they didn't have to vote for him, but they did, four times, count em four times. If he hadn't died we would probably still be voting  for him.


----------



## regent (Jan 16, 2017)

gipper said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Why did Hoover and Republicans want the American people to go hungry, and go without medical care?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The only President so lacking in honor, humility, and comprehension to reject the wise and humble example of the father of our country. That piece of shit fdr followed his ego, arrogance, and unbridled gluttony for power where all others had placed the interests of our Republic first. We were forced to pass a Constitutional Amendment to prevent any others from so endangering the form and principles on which our country was founded. He was an unmitigated, un-American scumbag.


.


----------



## rdean (Jan 16, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences. throughout his presidency, he continued Woodrow Wilson's segregation of the armed forces. some of FDR's closest allies in the Senate were racists like Hugo Black, Theodore Bilbo, James Byrnes, and Robert Sacamano.
> 
> listen to how Theodore Bilbo, the chairman of the Senate Committee on DC, talked: "you know folks, i run washington. i'm mayor there. some n****s came to see me one time to try to get the right to vote there. their leader was a smart n****. of course he was half white. i told him that the n**** would never vote in DC. Hell, if we'd give em the right to vote up there, half the n****s in the South will move into Washington and we'll have a black government"
> 
> ...


So you admit Southern Whites are racist.  These days, we call Southern Whites "Republicans" or as I like to call them "Conservative Confederate Republicans".


----------



## gipper (Jan 16, 2017)

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Because they are just like Democrats.


----------



## regent (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The only President so lacking in honor, humility, and comprehension to reject the wise and humble example of the father of our country. That piece of shit fdr followed his ego, arrogance, and unbridled gluttony for power where all others had placed the interests of our Republic first. We were forced to pass a Constitutional Amendment to prevent any others from so endangering the form and principles on which our country was founded. He was an unmitigated, un-American scumbag.
> ...




Who forced us? Democrats seemed pretty happy about FDR's four terms and even about the amendment;  should keep the four terms a record for some time. Two terms werea tradition, not a principle on which the country was founded,


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Spoken like true trailer trash!


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The only President so lacking in honor, humility, and comprehension to reject the wise and humble example of the father of our country. That piece of shit fdr followed his ego, arrogance, and unbridled gluttony for power where all others had placed the interests of our Republic first. We were forced to pass a Constitutional Amendment to prevent any others from so endangering the form and principles on which our country was founded. He was an unmitigated, un-American scumbag.


.


----------



## rdean (Jan 16, 2017)

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Democrats are 90% white?  You coulda fooled me.

Democratic/Republican intern photos:


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> This is just another in a long line of threads attacking Democrats and FDR- essentially because African Americans vote Democrat- and supported FDR.
> 
> Just more bitter old white dudes telling African Americans that they are just too stupid to know how to vote for themselves- that African Americans can't be trusted to vote rationally- not like white Republicans.




The OP is in response to the lefty hysteria over Trump hitting back at his enemies in the press.

Pointing out that the lefty hero FDR was even harsher to a certain segment of the press, based on black skin, 


is useful historical context.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2017)

rdean said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...




My God you are stupid.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 17, 2017)

Well, it seems to me that if people want to make statements about republican and democratic administrations in the past, I think these pictures pretty much sums it up:

Hoover orders army to disperse homeless veterans from D.C during the depression:










Eleanor Roosevelt makes the Lincoln Memorial available for black singer Marian Anderson after DAR refuses to allow her to perform in their hall:


----------



## regent (Jan 17, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences. throughout his presidency, he continued Woodrow Wilson's segregation of the armed forces. some of FDR's closest allies in the Senate were racists like Hugo Black, Theodore Bilbo, James Byrnes, and Robert Sacamano.
> 
> listen to how Theodore Bilbo, the chairman of the Senate Committee on DC, talked: "you know folks, i run washington. i'm mayor there. some n****s came to see me one time to try to get the right to vote there. their leader was a smart n****. of course he was half white. i told him that the n**** would never vote in DC. Hell, if we'd give em the right to vote up there, half the n****s in the South will move into Washington and we'll have a black government"
> 
> ...


How could one segregate the NRA? The CCC's had many mixed units, black and white, both a plantin trees. what were the best jobs in the 3 C's? 
It's true FDR had to move slowly with the black and white thing but he moved, and we are still moving.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2017)

regent said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences. throughout his presidency, he continued Woodrow Wilson's segregation of the armed forces. some of FDR's closest allies in the Senate were racists like Hugo Black, Theodore Bilbo, James Byrnes, and Robert Sacamano.
> ...






He moved pretty fucking quickly when it came to building his concentration camps for US citizens.


----------



## regent (Jan 17, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Yep and FDR moved quickly after Pearl Harbor, as quick as the American isolationists backed off fighting him. He's still rated number one and never less than third best American president. Are the American voters considered authorities?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2017)

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...






Saddam Hussein was elected over and over again too.


----------



## namvet (Jan 17, 2017)

why did he allow Eleanor to form this ??






and this


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, the Deep South loved him plus is home state of AZ. No one else did.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 18, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Many on the Right sided with the Nazis.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 18, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Many on the Right defend their right to Social Security .. interesting.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




You realize that your observation did not contradict my statement, right?


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



While many on the Left sided with the COmmies. 


Depending on your use of the word "many".

I assume you are using the meaning, of more than a "couple"?


----------



## regent (Jan 18, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > FDR banned black reporters from White House press conferences.
> ...


FDR greeted the first black reporter, Harry McAlpin to his first white house press conference in February 1944.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I asked a question. One you are too cowardly to answer.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > This is just another in a long line of threads attacking Democrats and FDR- essentially because African Americans vote Democrat- and supported FDR.....
> ...


Another post by someone who is pissed off because blacks are voting Democratic.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Certainly we could have avoided the war.....if we were more like Chamberlain, and less like FDR.

We could have a Greater Eastern Prosperity Empire spreading from China and Korea to the North to Indonesia in the South.

And a thriving Nazi Europe and Middle East, with nuclear weapons.

Or if Nazi fell to the Soviets we would have a Soviet Europe and Middle East.

What a utopia for you!


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So you think that American elections in the 1930's and 1940's were the equivalent of the Iraqi sham elections?

Wow.......you are so far down the rabbit hole in your hatred you will never come out.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 18, 2017)

regent said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



What a shock that the OP lied.

First Black reporter attends a White House press conference | African American Registry

McAlpin went into the press conference and at the end of it he made a point of going by President Franklin Roosevelt's desk. Roosevelt shook McAlpin's hand and said, "Harry, I'm glad to have you here." I


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 18, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> the Democrat strategy is let's give blacks welfare in exchange for their votes.
> 
> AND YOU CAN'T DENY THAT!



does capitalism always fail the right wing, when it comes to promoting the general welfare.

why doesn't the right give them jobs for votes?


----------



## regent (Jan 18, 2017)

The Republicans give the wealthy tax breaks, so one would think the Republicans would create more wealthy voters, but that would increase the number of wealthy numbers and that would mean sharing,


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 18, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...







Do you have a real question, or are you just hoping to back out this way?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 18, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...






Another straw man.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 18, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...




So you think that a power-hunger opportunist getting elected over and over is proof of legitimacy?


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well Trump thinks it is a sign of his.

The difference between you and myself is that I do believe in our constitutional system- and yes Trump is legitimately our President elect, and yes, FDR was legitimately elected our President 4 times.

That you think American elections are the same as Iraqi sham elections just shows how far down the rabbit hole your hate has taken you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 18, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




How many times has he stood for reelection? Face it, you are a shameless, morally bankrupt, nuthugging idol worshipper.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



/---- FDR was banging his cousin while married to another cousin


----------



## regent (Jan 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## regent (Jan 18, 2017)

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


It's proof of something, including the American people wanting FDR for president, again and again..


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 18, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Well, as long as they were all white Protestants he didn't have to throw them into concentration camps, inject them with incurable diseases, or ship them back to hitler.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh FDR put white protestants in Concentration camps too. 

But mostly he won the war.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Power hungry opportunist Trump stood for election once and was legitimately elected.
Power hungry opportunist FDR stood for election 4 times- and won both the electoral- and the popular vote each time.

Americans loved FDR. 

Face it, you just despise FDR because he helped so many Americans and lead us to victory in World War 2


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 19, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Trump was banging his future wife, while married to his first wife.


----------



## gipper (Jan 19, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


But you forgot the part where FDR lied repeatedly to the American people and the press covered it up.  You know?  Like they have done with Big Ears.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


FDR tried to use socialism for goodness instead of merely and only, the bottom line.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 19, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The electoral college made the call.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 19, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


did they, protest, too much?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 19, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...







Oh yeah, those concentration camps were so 'good.' Injecting people with Syphilus, so 'good.' Shipping Jews back into hitler's hell was  such an act of 'goodness.' 

You nuthugging idol worshippers are fucking shameless.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


it was the morals of that Age; thank goodness, they no longer crucify the mostly nice guys.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2017)

"the n**** race, while endowed with a splendid physique and with great power for work, is neither progressive nor inclined to submit to the regularity of toil, such as an industrial civilization demands." - FDR


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 19, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





Bullshit


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I call bullshit on your bullshit.  Why do you believe it wasn't the morals of the age?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 19, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





Because people of the age recognized the evil in the kind of behavior that piece of shit fdr engaged in.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Henry Ford believed something similar.


----------



## regent (Jan 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So the people of that age voted for FDR four times; that's four times, so much for FDR's behavior and the American people. What else you got?


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 19, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "the n**** race, while endowed with a splendid physique and with great power for work, is neither progressive nor inclined to submit to the regularity of toil, such as an industrial civilization demands." - FDR


"the n**** race, while endowed with a splendid physique and with great power for work, is neither progressive nor inclined to submit to the regularity of toil, such as an industrial civilization demands." - Donald Trump


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



And by 'shit FDR' was engaged in, you mean winning World War 2, and creating Social Security.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Those 'concentration camps' were terrible- and Americans loved them. Hell we couldn't even get the United States to apologize for them for 50 years. 

FDR had nothing to do with injecting people with syphilus but hey- you don't let facts get in the way of your hate.

And 'shipping Jews' back to Hitler was unfortunately what almost every country was doing. The United States also accepted thousands of Jews- which of course you won't give FDR credit for.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...






Your continued dishonesty proves your inability to defend a position.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "the n**** race, while endowed with a splendid physique and with great power for work, is neither progressive nor inclined to submit to the regularity of toil, such as an industrial civilization demands." - FDR
> ...


even blacks could not guarantee social morals for free during times of peace.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


what is dishonest about the outcome of WWII or social security?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 20, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








Dishonest is you pretending to tell me what I "mean." You know this and are therefore being dishonest again. It certainly seems like dishonesty is all you've got, because you know your position is untenable.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


no dear; having Only fallacy instead of a valid rebuttal is dishonest and immoral as a form of false witness bearing.  

i don't need to resort to fallacy for my Cause.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 20, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




Then why do you continue to do so?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


i don't; only the nine-hundred ninety-nine, prefer to "be themselves".


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 20, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You have been.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 cite it, if you can.  your hearsay and soothsay won't work.  you have to cite the actual fallacy.  like the one per mil, do.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



By 'dishonesty' you mean my pointing out that your portrayal of FDR deliberately ignores his actual accomplishments and that you dishonestly blame FDR for actions he had nothing to do with- along with his actual despicable actions.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 16, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The piece of shit fdr wasn't "enlightened" for any age.
> 
> If you want to see a contemporary of his who was enlightened, take a look:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 17, 2018)

Of course he was; we got a first world economy out of it.


----------



## regent (Jul 20, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The only President so lacking in honor, humility, and comprehension to reject the wise and humble example of the father of our country. That piece of shit fdr followed his ego, arrogance, and unbridled gluttony for power where all others had placed the interests of our Republic first. We were forced to pass a Constitutional Amendment to prevent any others from so endangering the form and principles on which our country was founded. He was an unmitigated, un-American scumbag.
> ...


Sounds like FDR may be the only president in our history to be elected more than twice. Was that the purpose of the amendment? Maybe Trump will have a go at it? In any case the American people did not  have to vote for FDR for a third term or even a fourth but they chose to do so. Americans of that period were   lucky and they knew it.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 23, 2018)

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well, the GOP and the anti-Roosevelt Democrat bloc couldn't come up with better , not even close, and that is a fact. Herbert Hoover had proved beyond any doubts that right wing economic fantasies were pure rubbish. I say that as one who actually liked and respected Hoover as a man, too. He was just wrong, and didn't know how to get it right; the last actual Conservative President, and one who practiced what he preached in his personal life as well, a respected Progressive whose work relieving the Belgian famine was a masterpiece of logistics and management.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2018)

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...






 To prevent the turn toward toward tyranny that Fdr  represented.


----------



## regent (Jul 23, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It may have been a sound amendment when one realizes how many presidents have we had that the American people would want to vote for more than twice. FDR was a rare exception. The turn toward tyranny also represents a turn against democracy.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2018)

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...




 Roosevelt was an exception in that every other president had the wisdom grace and character to follow the example of George Washington. But not that power-hungry son of a bitch scumbag racist philandering douche bag Roosevelt.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 24, 2018)

Ah, the ranting loon never gets tired, does he? lol lol lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 24, 2018)

regent said:


> You should get your information and evidence to the historians that will soon rate the presidents. I'm sure they know nothing of this information and evidence. If the historians rate FDR as they have since 1948 they will give FDR a high rating. Those historians think they know all about history wait till they see your evidence.



You're denying that FDR appointed Hugo Black to SCOTUS?


----------

